# Twins = Double Suppliments



## Lully2011

Hi girls 

I have only thought of this now. When you are having twins do you have to take double the suppliments? Might sound like a silly question sorry :D


----------



## DanniBear

I have on my iron and folic acid! I also make sure i take a really good multivit and mineral aswell. I do eat really well too, and at 25 weeks my babies are weighing about 2lb each and a really healthy so i must be doing something right.


----------



## _Vicky_

I could never get a conclusive answer to this - regarding folic acid anyway. i think because many people dont find out its twins till 12 weeks (which is how long you are due to take them anyway)

i just took a good pregnancy multi vit x


----------



## mamato2more

nope..good food, loads or oranges and foods that contain folic acid, and just a regular vitamin, but not double the dose...


----------



## Lully2011

Thanks girls, only this morning I thought of this and Ive known I'm having twins 2 weeks now...oops!! :D :D :D :D


----------



## bobekah

My doctor tells me NO! No you dont need double.
All the vitamins that you take while pregnant...
those are for you not for the babies. The babies
take from you...thats why you need the extra vitamins!


----------



## DanniBear

I thought I would say as folic acid is a b vit, which are water soluble vits it won't hert to take more than your rda! You will pee any extra you have out. X


----------



## Jessa

I was pregnant with triplets. I took extra folic acid, low dose aspirin (thought perhaps my multiple miscarriages were blood clot related), and progesterone suppositories. I also took my prenatal vitamin. :)


----------



## knitbit

Just the folic acid (split into two doses) and iron if you are deficient.


----------



## LittleStars

In general you will need to up your calories, iron, folic acid, calcium and protein during your pregnancy from what the regular standards are for a nonpregnant woman of your age group. As each trimester goes along you will need to up a little more. 

Most likely the doctor will put you on a supplement for increased folic acid and you will take a prenatal mulit vitamin. Other than that most of your increased needs can be taken care of through your diet of healthy foods. 

If you choose to supplement to meet your needs I'd suggest talking to your doctor or nurse before self prescribing things like calcium etc to get the amount right. For some people with food allergies or aversions it might become necessary.


----------



## Mamamirfy

My Dr has me taking two prenatal vitamins and I also take an iron supplement (anemic).


----------



## MMMummy

Most people have already answered this but the answer is no for folic acid....

However, there is a higher demand for it from the babies which means that you need to make sure that they get everything that you give them. With most supplements that we take, the majority is lost in urine because your body cant absorb it fast enough, That doesn't make a massive difference to a singleton pregnancy but for two babies it is normally recommened that you evenly divide your intake to twice a day so that you are still taking in the same dosage but ensuring that your body absorbs more of it. 

But every pregnancy is different and to make sure you are meeting your own needs regularly consult your midwife or doctor. 

Other than that make sure to eat a very well balanced diet and drink lots of water :)


----------



## spellfairy

I was taking extra folic acid as it doesnt hurt. Thank god cos i found out iam carrying twins.


----------

